
Ask HN: Building a drag and drop coding language for developers - jorshman
I am part of team wayscript, we set out to build a tool to increase the speed of script development.<p>We are a team of developers who wanted to make a change because we were frustrated by the difficulties in building scripts for our companies.<p>We have added many features including visual APIs, programming interfaces, and instant sharability. The tool can also interconnect scripts written in various programming language.<p>What features would you want to see in a drag and drop programming language?
======
JoshCalbet
I tried LabView but didn't like at all the visual programming side. I'd
suggest to make sure that it allows to write code and from the writing make it
visual ;)

~~~
jorshman
Thanks Josh - makes a lot of sense. We have added two features to the
interface: 1) You can output data from modules and directly insert them into a
python code editor for manipulation. 2) You can deploy your python script from
the command line and it auto generates a visual module that works with all of
the other libraries on the platform.

Here is a video example:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gqeSkdgF_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gqeSkdgF_Y)

